# Too much sleep



## TheGame (Feb 1, 2011)

Herrow!

Its game here with another anxious worrysome "troubleproblem"...I go to sleep at around 2-3 or 4 at night. Nearly every night now for the past few weeks and upon going to sleep i wake up almost always 12-14 hours later and i totally ruin my days doing this.

Im just wondering if its like antihealthy to sleep this much and if i should change these habits and go to bed earlier and wake up earlier. or if its ok to do this for as long as this "goes over" ?

thanks =)


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

I never could understand how people can sleep for like 14 hours haha!

I think I have a little problem with sleeping though. I am tired (like adrenal fatigue or something) all through out the day, then when I wanna go to bed I start to feel not tired and energized. I hate that. It should be the other way around lol.

I think I usually get 8-9 hours of sleep. And I wake up a few times early in the morning and go back to sleep.


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

definitely try to fix that sleep schedule. too much sleep is just as bad as not enough. try to get on like a 12 to 8 am sleep schedule. it makes a fantanstic difference. our bodies our biologically programmed for sleeping on a schedule like that suggested. it may take a bit of getting used to and may worsen symptoms in the first few days but will ultimately go a long way towards making progress in recovery.


----------



## cris24333 (Oct 30, 2010)

its good that you sleep that much to recover.


----------



## RamonX (Feb 10, 2011)

You should definitely try to switch to a normal sleep regime of 9 hours max, like Tommy suggested. Too much sleep can make you more tired and lethargic and depressed. And even during the years my DP was very low level, sleeping for 12 hours could easily bring it back for à whole day. 
Also if you go to sleep that late, you are going against your biological clock which can worsen the quality of sleep. 
Sometimes people really need that much sleep to recover from something, but it should not last more than à few weeks.
It's worth a try at least. Good luck!


----------



## PhoenixDown (Mar 3, 2011)

I dunno, depends what your days are like. If they are pure torment I can understand wanting to sleep that much. But if you can find someway to have meaning in your day then try to get on with a little less sleep. I have to admit that I usually feel worse if I sleep something like 14 hours. Keep it to 10 or something if you are sleeping in. Nevertheless, I totally understand the desire to sleep in when you have DP.

pz


----------



## TheGame (Feb 1, 2011)

I actually managed to turn it around somewhat. for the past few days ive slept like i normally do witch is between at least 8-10 hours. And i have to admit it is a little bitter pill in the begginning but when you feel tired around 11 or 12 a'clock at night you are really relieved in a away.


----------

